# anti-inflammatory b4 the gym???



## 07bobber (Jul 24, 2010)

I have calcium deposit in my shoulder, can I take an anti-inflammatory b4 the gym???


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 24, 2010)

After Neuromuscluar Aspects class, I am reluctant to take any anti-inflammatory unless I am injured.  I personally would not take it on any day of working out but maybe on a day of rest.

Inflammation is a good thing if its a short while.  This was a question I got wrong on an exam that I disputed, but its what helped it sink in.  What was the correct answer?  "Take anti-inflammatories if inflammation exceeds 24hours."  Honestly, Id think if it was longer than 2 days, it would be advisable to take them then.


----------



## Fit_N_KooL (Jul 27, 2010)

Including omega3 in your diet would control most inflammations. Flax seed oil works wonders for me.

Have a nice day!


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 27, 2010)

If you do take them before you workout, make sure you have some food in your stomach.


----------



## Flathead (Jul 27, 2010)

I've never done that before, but I'm guessing it would make you sick to your stomach?


----------



## Cabrini (Jul 27, 2010)

Welcome to the miracles of modern medicine!  I think we're blessed to  live in an age where we're fortunate to have a fix-it in the form of a  pill to feel better- Thank you Advil.. plus we've all but banished  bubonic plague.  That said, by and large we're an over medicated  society.

 Generally, at least in the case of excersize, some inflammation is  good-we tear muscle to build muscle in the rest phase.  Plus I like that  post work-out soreness.  
  The real question is, how does your calcium deposit affect your  workouts.  Is it your rotator cuff? That's very common. Either way,  yours is a specific case: if you can go without, do.  But do take some  ibuprofen in as little as 8 hours post work-out you're still feeling  sore.  Generally, taking an anti-inflammatory before you are inflamed  doesn't quite work - "How does the Ibuprofen know to go to my  shoulder?"  Because it it's job is done with the chemical receptors in  the brain.  It doesn't work as efficiently when you try to take it  preemptively.

 To be frank, your best course of action is addressing the underlying  cause for your long term health & well being.  Honestly, Long term: a  good naturpath and or D.C. who is trained in kinesiology would be  beneficial - plus diet & gut health are huge. I think everyone would benefit from a cleanse.   Short term: Fish Oils!  they do a lot for your body (find one that's the most bio-available -I  use Designs For Health for all my supplements) & will help you in  the long term; they're good for you for so many reasons including ridding  your body of free radicals: you get good short term + long term health!

 Cheers!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 27, 2010)

Change your diet!

Add - N3's, N6's, beef, fatty fishes, berries, broccoli, cauliflower, garlic........

Choose anti-inflammatory foods and get rid of foods that cause inflammation.

Get rid of rice, potatoes, sugars, breads....


----------



## 07bobber (Jul 27, 2010)

thanks for the advice but I am allergic to shellfish and seafoods like salmon and trout, it really puts a hamper on my diet, the calcium deposit causes pain during chest and I avoid overhead presing, I am coming off a broken leg so I am not ready for another surgery yet, if i sleep on my left shoulder I have pain in the morning, I had a cortisone shot and it did nothing


----------



## unclem (Jul 28, 2010)

try vitamin d for that. just dont go overboard.


----------



## Cabrini (Jul 29, 2010)

All that diet info from Jodi is right though.. also, keep in mind sugar in your diet - and the things that turn into sugar in your body- go right to the source of any infection.  So if there's inflammation in your body, sugar will find it's right to it and make it worse.  By the by, you can take your Ibuprofen as soon as you're feeling discomfort, but like any drug, if you can go without it's much better for your body & long term health.

I heard tell of someone soaking brown paper in apple cider vinegar and letting it seep into your skin all day- seems to make sense if you think of what it will to calcium carbonate in a glass, but due to the dearth of real data I can't get behind it.

I found this link:  do a ctrl F and in the finder box search for this I think it'll help.
"Alternative and Herbal remedies"

w w w (dot)arthritis-treatment-and-relief.com/herbal-remedies-bone-spurs.html

I did find this info about a non-surgical treatment-  I hope you feel better soon--

"Over the last decade, several reports have shown successful treatment  of chronic calcific tendonitis with the use of shockwave therapy.   Shockwave therapy is thought to work by inducing so-called 'microtrauma'  and stimulates blood flow to the affected area.  Most reports on this  method of treatment of calcific tendonitis show guarded success--perhaps  50-70% of patients improving after one or two high-energy shockwave  treatments.  This treatment of calcific tendonitis can be painful, and usually  requires anesthesia in order for it to be tolerated by the patient.  The  good news is that there is a very low complication rate from shockwave  therapy.  Most patients will develop a hematoma (bruising) from the  treatment, but otherwise there are few complications."


----------



## 07bobber (Jul 30, 2010)

I can't find a doctor in south Florida that does that procedure, I looked into it and want to try it


----------



## RunningMan88 (Aug 6, 2010)

Jodi said:


> Change your diet!
> 
> Add - N3's, N6's, beef, fatty fishes, berries, broccoli, cauliflower, garlic........
> 
> ...



Can you give me a list of anti inflammatory foods that you found in your experience have worked?

I have tendonitis in my hip and have been looking for a way to control the inflammation after my squats sessions without popping pills


----------



## unclem (Aug 6, 2010)

ask jugger about a shot he recommened to me i asked my dr and he said " what is that" my dr is a beauty boy, so i got cortisone. it worked 3 days. i forget the name .


----------

